# what fish should I choose to breed?



## GoldFishCrappers (May 6, 2012)

I am going to try to start breeding fish but I am debating on whether to breed neon Gouramis or krib ciclids. Witch would give me a better experience, and leave me with the most fry?:fish9:


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

Kribs (Pelvicachromis pulcher) have one of the best broodcare behaviors in the fish world - really a spectacle worth watching. Every aquarist should see that at least once.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Scarlet badis!


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

That kind of depends on what experience you have breeding and raising fry. Do you have any? if not start simple, get an idea of how fry develop, grow, eat etc. then work your way up.


----------



## luananeko (Aug 27, 2010)

What do you plan on doing with the fry? That has a bit of an impact on the fish you'll be breeding too. Are you planning on keeping all the fry, or selling them? A too prolific breeding pair will quickly overpopulate your tank if you don't plan ahead on what to do with the fry.


----------



## GoldFishCrappers (May 6, 2012)

I am planing on selling the fry.


----------



## luananeko (Aug 27, 2010)

GoldFishCrappers said:


> I am planing on selling the fry.


Hopefully you're breeding primarily for your own enjoyment, with the selling being an added bonus? From my understanding of fish breeding, breeders usually break even at best. It's not much of a money maker unless you're really good at getting hard to breed/hard to find fish to breed for you. Gourami are pretty easy to breed from what I've heard, no idea on the cichlids.

If you're planning on selling the fry to people over Aquabid, I rarely see very many gourami up for auction there, while there are many, many, cichlid auctions. Whether there are proportionately more cichlid buyers compared to gourami buyers is the question though... If you're planning on selling to your LFS, ask them which one they'd want more.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

To sell to a fish store you need to be able to grow fish up to a good size or you will just be selling them very cheaply or giving them away to be used as feeders. Growing on a lot of fry usually means multiple tanks. If you have limited space/time you'd be better to go for something like endlers which can be raised in the tank with their parents (if you have a big enough tank) and are still sellable. Not trying to put you off just pointing out some of the practicalities you may not have realized. Raising fish is a great experience.


----------

